# Nanea views



## pharmgirl (Nov 18, 2017)

We own at WKORV [oceanview] but weren't able to get the week we need so are trying to rent our 2 BR week and rent 2 BR week we need [Redweek].  Saw a week we need at Nanea but ad says varying views.  How are the ocean views and are there dreaded parking lot views??
Also is there a full kitchen? 2 balconies?
sorry didn't search but my Firefox updated yesterday and I seem to have lost functions even on this site


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2017)

Nanea was sold with only 2 views - Oceanfront and Resort View.  Most of the resort is Resort view.  They did not sell any Island View or Ocean View villas - those categories are combined in the Resort View category.  They have a full kitchen, with an oven, and 1 balcony.  Nanea doesn't have any lock-offs - the 2 bedrooms cannot be split.  On the map below, the brown roofs are the Oceanfront units - the rest of the resort is Resort View.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 19, 2017)

It appears that there are parking lot views at Nanea on the backside of buildings 5 and 6.  That'd be a deal breaker for me. 

http://www.westinnanea.com/maps


----------



## secord (Nov 19, 2017)

We are owners at WKORV. We booked a 2 bedroom getaway in June through Interval.
I was also concerned about getting a parking lot view, especially since we are not owners there and did not use star options.
I called the front Desk at Nanea a week before to confirm the Reservation and told them we were celebrating my birthday, were also owners in the original complex and that we would really appreciate a nice view.
Fortunately we ended up getting Building 1 top floor facing the park and close to the walkway.
Technically a resort view category but we had an amazing ocean view.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 19, 2017)

If this is a rental from an Owner (who should list view-type - watchout} and a HomeResort reservation {as it should be...}  - the risk of getting PLV is slim as they have priority over other reservation types. Ask to see the reservation confirmation.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2017)

Clarifications - The Nanea confirmations are a little different:

The 2 views at Nanea are Resort View and Oceanfront.  But on Redweek, you have to choose the view from a drop down menu, and there is no option to choose "resort view."  The closest choices are garden view or view varies.  I think view varies is the most accurate, because with Resort view it really does vary - you could get ocean view, or parking garage view, or garden view, or pool view.

Nanea owners use home options _even to make home resort reservations_, so all Nanea reservations list the number of options used.  The Nanea confirmations do not say "home resort reservation" - so they are set up a little different than home resort reservations at WKORV and WKORVN.  

They also say, "Floating - assigned at check-in," as all Vistana reservations do, unless they are fixed units.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 20, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> It appears that there are parking lot views at Nanea on the backside of buildings 5 and 6.  That'd be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> http://www.westinnanea.com/maps



We were there last month and luckily got a room on the S side of Building 2 overlooking the green space and WKORV-N but with great views out to the ocean from the balcony.

I did a walk around and must admit there are a high percentage of what I'd call 'disappointing' views at Nanea. As you say the backside of 5 and 6, there are also a lot of rooms on backside of 3 and even the N facing rooms on 8 are looking directly at the property next door that can't be more than 50' away.

According to the rep at our owners update the rooms are allocated from front to back based on reservation time stamp so try and find out how far ahead the booking was made. Ours was through using SO and only made 3 months in advance but at the time the inventory had only just been released. There were many people in building 3 left looking directly at the parking structure.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Clarifications - The Nanea confirmations are a little different:
> 
> The 2 views at Nanea are Resort View and Oceanfront.  But on Redweek, you have to choose the view from a drop down menu, and there is no option to choose "resort view."  The closest choices are garden view or view varies.  I think view varies is the most accurate, because with Resort view it really does vary - you could get ocean view, or parking garage view, or garden view, or pool view.
> 
> ...



It does (not) preclude adding view/location details to the listing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123 (Nov 20, 2017)

Does anyone know where the one bedrooms are located?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2017)

> It does[n't] preclude adding view/location details to the listing.



True - but with resort view, it's really had to get specific, because it's 90% of the resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2017)

> Does anyone know where the one bedrooms are located?



Here is the map that was given to buyers - kind of hard to read:


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 20, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> Does anyone know where the one bedrooms are located?



As shown on the map they generally used the 1BR to infill the corners of the buildings and none seemed to have great views.


----------



## jnsywg (Nov 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Here is the map that was given to buyers - kind of hard to read:
> 
> View attachment 5114



Does anyone have a villa map?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2017)

Unit numbers?  I haven't seen one.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Unit numbers?  I haven't seen one.


The one they gave out at check in has them on but I didn't keep ours.


----------



## klpca (Nov 20, 2017)

I just left on Friday. I will look for mine when I get home from the office.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> True - but with resort view, it's really had to get specific, because it's 90% of the resort.



Thanks for the correction Teach. 
I see too many RW ads that are horribly under-described.
Still a better chance location-wise if this is from Nanea owner as a HomeResort reservation - I would insist on seeing reservation confirmation.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes - but it's best to under promise and over deliver on the view.  So many renters assume that they WILL get the best view possible, and then feel cheated if they don't.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - but it's best to under promise and over deliver on the view.  So many renters assume that they WILL get the best view possible, and then feel cheated if they don't.



It is not about over-promising (or under-promising) - it is about stating the facts. E.g. View type, HomeResort reservation by Owner, made XX month in advance (if it helps sell), and that villa location is given at checkin that is based on timestamp, but no guarantee (if it helps to sell). Too many are just lazy - and often poorly described.

If not adequately described - then I would proceed with more caution.  For example: Not a SO reservation being rented...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2017)

Absolutely - I thought we were still talking about describing the Nanea Resort View.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 22, 2017)

We were there last month using an II exchange, so low priority for views.  I did call and ask for Building 4, high floor, with some view of the ocean, but I think that the front desk got confused because I had two villas using II, and so my friends got the exact view we asked for, while we got a villa next to the lobby on the first floor.  The villa itself was fine, and the view was of people walking past my room to the lobby.  Couldn't see the ocean from the first floor, but the pool area was in the distance.  We couldn't keep my curtains open or the sliders open if we wanted any privacy.  I asked for another villa, so had to move out the next day by 10 and check back in at 4.  Ended up with Building 4 facing the plunge pools and lots of other lanais.  I called it the wall and pillar view, but I was on the 5th floor so could open up the curtains without an issue.  Happy to have switched, and just didn't spend any time in the villa looking out the windows or sitting on the lanai.  There did seem to be plenty resort views that would never see the ocean or the pools, and plenty facing the parking structure.


----------



## klpca (Nov 22, 2017)

Denise L said:


> We were there last month using an II exchange, so low priority for views.  I did call and ask for Building 4, high floor, with some view of the ocean, but I think that the front desk got confused because I had two villas using II, and so my friends got the exact view we asked for, while we got a villa next to the lobby on the first floor.  The villa itself was fine, and the view was of people walking past my room to the lobby.  Couldn't see the ocean from the first floor, but the pool area was in the distance.  We couldn't keep my curtains open or the sliders open if we wanted any privacy.  I asked for another villa, so had to move out the next day by 10 and check back in at 4.  Ended up with Building 4 facing the plunge pools and lots of other lanais.  I called it the wall and pillar view, but I was on the 5th floor so could open up the curtains without an issue.  Happy to have switched, and just didn't spend any time in the villa looking out the windows or sitting on the lanai.  There did seem to be plenty resort views that would never see the ocean or the pools, and plenty facing the parking structure.


We just returned home last Friday. We were in building 4 on the fourth floor facing the koi ponds/lobby. No ocean view, but considering where we could have been placed, we were happy. I noticed that the ground floor units had large patios with chaise lounges, which was a nice plus for those units.


----------



## okwiater (Nov 22, 2017)

This is one of the most under valued and least recognized advantages of Elite status. Since achieving 5* our views even on SO reservations have been nothing short of superb. Might not be worth anything to some, but for us we like the extra assurance after traveling so far to be there.


----------



## darius (Nov 22, 2017)

okwiater said:


> This is one of the most under valued and least recognized advantages of Elite status. Since achieving 5* our views even on SO reservations have been nothing short of superb. Might not be worth anything to some, but for us we like the extra assurance after traveling so far to be there.



I really appreciate you sharing your experience with 5*.  Hopefully 4* will do something to help view.   

Just a comment on Nanea views,  we stayed in a 2 bedroom SO trade and had the view of an outhouse and WKORN-N.  My wife was very unhappy with the unit, especially compared to the 3 bedroom oceanfront units at the property.  After our stay, we were fortunate enough to locate a 3 bedroom EOY oceanfront Nanea resale.   We've closed on that, and are doing a requal-tradein purchase that will put us at 4*.   

We believe the 3 bedroom (and 2 bedroom) ocean front units at Nanea will be very special for many years to come - we considered buying on the original side but liked the overall feel of Nanea better personally and decided to go for it even though it's a voluntary resort.  

View, in our opinion is absolutely critical to making the vacation special and am so glad that Vistana is giving better views to those with Elite status.


----------



## secord (Nov 23, 2017)

I think it is an under valued benefit of elite status because getting betterviews is not in writing as an elite benefit.
We are 3 star elite and yearly exchange our Westin Luganamar for WKORN-N. 
We have never been giving a bad view ...usually partial ocean view but sometimes Oceanfront( the not so great OF units)
Just curious if 4 star or five star always get fantastic views trading in with star options.


----------



## okwiater (Nov 23, 2017)

secord said:


> I think it is an under valued benefit of elite status because getting betterviews is not in writing as an elite benefit.
> We are 3 star elite and yearly exchange our Westin Luganamar for WKORN-N.
> We have never been giving a bad view ...usually partial ocean view but sometimes Oceanfront( the not so great OF units)
> Just curious if 4 star or five star always get fantastic views trading in with star options.



I don't think the word "always" can apply because owners making Home Resort reservations have first dibs on the best views, as they should. In my experience, though, it seems that remaining inventory is allocated next to Elite owners making SO reservations. This might not be strictly true, and I don't know the details of how unit assignments are made, but it would seem to make sense. It's also backed up by the fact that when we travel with family or friends and reserve multiple units, we have consistently been assigned one "excellent" unit with the rest being more average units. Think oceanfront, hammerhead section, top floor, golf course view, end unit, etc. Certainly non-Elite owners get assigned these units as well, but our experience since becoming Elite has been very consistent.


----------



## secord (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. Does any one know how the remaining unit assignments are allocated after the Home Resort reservation period?
I also don't know the details but my guess is the following.

 5 Star Elite owners followed by 4 Star and 3 Star using SO Reservations
 Home Resort Owner's using SO Reservation.
 Vistana owner's using SO Reservation 
 Interval Exchanges with a Vistana Preference
 All other Interval Exchanges
 SPG Reservations
 Getaways


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 24, 2017)

secord said:


> Just curious if 4 star or five star always get fantastic views trading in with star options.



It's not consistent in our experience. 

Booking with SO's has given us anything from low floor mediocre ocean view (if you lean off the balcony and twist over the trees and look into the corner) to top floor ocean front deluxe units.

I guess on the other side of the coin, we've never gotten parking lot view using SO's...


----------



## Helios (Nov 24, 2017)

secord said:


> Thank you for your reply. Does any one know how the remaining unit assignments are allocated after the Home Resort reservation period?
> I also don't know the details but my guess is the following.
> 
> 5 Star Elite owners followed by 4 Star and 3 Star using SO Reservations
> ...


IIRC, II goes last and they don’t differentiate Vistana preference.  Not sure about Getaways.  But direct Rentals from them and SPG reservations go right after SO reservations.  I was told this at the resort.


----------



## secord (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank You. Good to know.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 27, 2017)

View attachment 5155


darius said:


> I really appreciate you sharing your experience with 5*.  Hopefully 4* will do something to help view.
> 
> Just a comment on Nanea views,  we stayed in a 2 bedroom SO trade and had the view of an outhouse and WKORN-N.  My wife was very unhappy with the unit, especially compared to the 3 bedroom oceanfront units at the property.  After our stay, we were fortunate enough to locate a 3 bedroom EOY oceanfront Nanea resale.   We've closed on that, and are doing a requal-tradein purchase that will put us at 4*.
> 
> ...



We too had that view (photo here) and it's a long way from the worse view Nanea could serve up. It certainly beats the view I have the other 51 weeks of the year


----------



## farsighted99 (Dec 2, 2017)

darius said:


> I really appreciate you sharing your experience with 5*.  Hopefully 4* will do something to help view.
> 
> Just a comment on Nanea views,  we stayed in a 2 bedroom SO trade and had the view of an outhouse and WKORN-N.  My wife was very unhappy with the unit, especially compared to the 3 bedroom oceanfront units at the property.  After our stay, we were fortunate enough to locate a 3 bedroom EOY oceanfront Nanea resale.   We've closed on that, and are doing a requal-tradein purchase that will put us at 4*.
> 
> ...



curious about what you paid for the Nanea resale.  First one I've heard about.

Also wondering why people would buy 4 different timeshares?  Are you retired?


----------



## mauitraveler (Dec 2, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> curious about what you paid for the Nanea resale.  First one I've heard about.
> 
> Also wondering why people would buy 4 different timeshares?  Are you retired?


There are many reasons why people would buy more than one timeshare.  A few of these reasons might be for some, even if not retired, purchase another TS to experience a different TS system, or to enjoy more than one week at their favorite TS, or maybe they want to be able to share their TS experience with family and/or friends.  Thankfully, resales especially, make this more possible for many folks.  Happy travels to you!


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 2, 2017)

Anyone have a villa map with unit numbers that they can post?


----------



## darius (Dec 4, 2017)

farsighted99 said:


> curious about what you paid for the Nanea resale.  First one I've heard about.
> 
> Also wondering why people would buy 4 different timeshares?  Are you retired?



Lots of reasons why like mauitraveler posted.   We've got Disney, Marriott and Vistana.   We actually were going to sell Vistana until Nanea came out (we really like the energy/feel/layout) of the resort.   We're in our 40s and love to travel -- Even after using all of our timeshares, we still pay for hotel rooms from time to time.   When retired, we'll have lots of options to keep traveling or do different things with our time.  

We purchased the Nanea week (3 bedroom, ocean front) for 40k (I'm not sure if I would use this as a comp as I have noticed other postings around 45-50K for an annual resort view, maybe got a good deal with a motivated seller?)  plus closing costs.  Now that I really think about it,  I believe we got a really good deal (especially compared with 120K~ from the developer).   We are going to requalify it with a trade in so it works just like purchasing from Vistana directly. We feel it combines the best of the original side (true ocean front) with a modern design and is a 3 bedroom unit.   Side note:  We sold our WKORV-N OF Annual (which we purchased resale) for 30K in one day.    PM me if anyone wants the contact info for the broker, as I'm not sure what the rules are on here.  

We have purchased most resale (and then requalified)... Except Disney, those were all retail and have all increased in value from our original purchase.


----------



## lorenmd (Dec 9, 2017)

we checked in yesterday.  an II reservation for 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom.  I am 3*elite and platinum SPG.  we came around noon.  she showed us where we were to be placed and we asked her to check for better. she kept checking and found something she had to get permission for and put us in bldg 2 facing the open space towards WKORVN and we are the first unit closest to the ocean in bldg 2 on the 4 floor.  2411 we have a nice view of the ocean and it's quiet. i said i had a bit of claustrophobia and did not want to look inward at the resort and wanted quiet. i am very happy with the view but not sure if I like Nanea.  I prefer the rooms at KORV with the entrance area to drop all our beach stuff and i don't like the kitchen and the bedroom bathroom is just one big room, i prefer the privacy of the other designs.  also, some weird glitch, fire alarm twice in the middle of the night telling us to evacuate. i did find out that going early helps.  she was moving us into a unit that was assigned to someone else but they hadn't checked in yet and she moved them into our assigned spot.  they only assign the day before.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 20, 2017)

lorenmd said:


> we checked in yesterday.  an II reservation for 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom.  I am 3*elite and platinum SPG.  we came around noon.  she showed us where we were to be placed and we asked her to check for better. she kept checking and found something she had to get permission for and put us in bldg 2 facing the open space towards WKORVN and we are the first unit closest to the ocean in bldg 2 on the 4 floor.  2411 we have a nice view of the ocean and it's quiet. i said i had a bit of claustrophobia and did not want to look inward at the resort and wanted quiet. i am very happy with the view but not sure if I like Nanea.  I prefer the rooms at KORV with the entrance area to drop all our beach stuff and i don't like the kitchen and the bedroom bathroom is just one big room, i prefer the privacy of the other designs.  also, some weird glitch, fire alarm twice in the middle of the night telling us to evacuate. i did find out that going early helps.  she was moving us into a unit that was assigned to someone else but they hadn't checked in yet and she moved them into our assigned spot.  they only assign the day before.


Interesting story for you for comparison. We also traded through II (Marriott and Hyatt owners but not Vistana). We also checked in on Dec 8 around 2pm. We first got placed into 2305 so third floor and in the back of the building. I was very unhappy with the view since most of it was mountains and open space (during presentation they claimed Vistana owns that space but gave it back to the county?) They should have used some of it to create more ocean facing views at Nanea and more pools...So I am quite skeptical of that version of the story)...Anyway after speaking with them at least five times a nice manager placed us directly above but 3 floors up into 2605 for the last two nights. We did NOT like Nanea because it was clear that even if they have a better view to offer, it takes a rare customer service oriented manager to give that to an II exchanger...We stayed at the Fairmont Kea lani for two more nights after the nanea week and boy was that a very different experience. Everything is about the guest.
I am glad you got placed a bit higher and toward the front of the building..I would have been happier about the first five nights if I got that from the outset 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Dec 20, 2017)

tegs_1980 said:


> Interesting story for you for comparison. We also traded through II (Marriott and Hyatt owners but not Vistana). We also checked in on Dec 8 around 2pm. We first got placed into 2305 so third floor and in the back of the building. I was very unhappy with the view since most of it was mountains and open space (during presentation they claimed Vistana owns that space but gave it back to the county?) They should have used some of it to create more ocean facing views at Nanea and more pools...So I am quite skeptical of that version of the story)...Anyway after speaking with them at least five times a nice manager placed us directly above but 3 floors up into 2605 for the last two nights. We did NOT like Nanea because it was clear that even if they have a better view to offer, it takes a rare customer service oriented manager to give that to an II exchanger...We stayed at the Fairmont Kea lani for two more nights after the nanea week and boy was that a very different experience. Everything is about the guest.
> I am glad you got placed a bit higher and toward the front of the building..I would have been happier about the first five nights if I got that from the outset
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


There's a tripadvisor review that mentions one of the front desk staff "Jade" who definitely comes up short in the customer service department. We also dealt with her. We didn't make any fuss about our room because it was what we expected and the place seemed full. We did offer to swap out our two bedroom unit for a one bedroom unit with a better view, as there were just two of us and her disdain for us, the lowly II exchangers couldn't have been more noticeable. A smile and a statement of "thank you, but we have everyone placed already" would have been much better than the dismissive wave of the hand with the statement that "you already have one of our best rooms". (Not true, but whatever). Hers is the only employee name that I remember, but not for a good reason. We were fine with our room placement but not with the treatment that we received from the front desk.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 20, 2017)

tegs_1980 said:


> Interesting story for you for comparison. We also traded through II (Marriott and Hyatt owners but not Vistana). We also checked in on Dec 8 around 2pm. We first got placed into 2305 so third floor and in the back of the building. I was very unhappy with the view since most of it was mountains and open space (during presentation they claimed Vistana owns that space but gave it back to the county?) They should have used some of it to create more ocean facing views at Nanea and more pools...So I am quite skeptical of that version of the story)...Anyway after speaking with them at least five times a nice manager placed us directly above but 3 floors up into 2605 for the last two nights. We did NOT like Nanea because it was clear that even if they have a better view to offer, it takes a rare customer service oriented manager to give that to an II exchanger...We stayed at the Fairmont Kea lani for two more nights after the nanea week and boy was that a very different experience. Everything is about the guest.
> I am glad you got placed a bit higher and toward the front of the building..I would have been happier about the first five nights if I got that from the outset
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



I think with regards views the old adage of you can't please all the people all of the time is never more true. Just on this thread we have two people (myself included with the photo taken from 2507) who were perfectly happy with the views from building 2 and two people who looked upon it as an awful view. As I said, to me it beat the cube wall I look at for the other 51 weeks of the year and certainly beats the many parking lot views Nanea has on offer. If you want a guaranteed view then pay the $ and buy it rather than gamble on getting it through a trade.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2017)

> I was very unhappy with the view since most of it was mountains and open space (during presentation they claimed Vistana owns that space but gave it back to the county?)



I don't believe this is true.  I believe this has always been a designated view/public access/water run-off green belt owned by the County of Maui.

As far as your location, it is unfortunate that you were unhappy with the view, but I think you may have had unrealistic expectations with an *exchange*.  Owners at the resort, Vistana Owners, and guests who rent directly from Vistana have higher priority than exchangers.  As an exchanger, you just can't expect to have high priority.  This is the standard in the industry - no matter where you stay.



> We stayed at the Fairmont Kea lani for two more nights after the nanea week and boy was that a very different experience. Everything is about the guest.



You are comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 20, 2017)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I think with regards views the old adage of you can't please all the people all of the time is never more true. Just on this thread we have two people (myself included with the photo taken from 2507) who were perfectly happy with the views from building 2 and two people who looked upon it as an awful view. As I said, to me it beat the cube wall I look at for the other 51 weeks of the year and certainly beats the many parking lot views Nanea has on offer. If you want a guaranteed view then pay the $ and buy it rather than gamble on getting it through a trade.


Unfortunately there is a biflg difference between 3rd and 5th floor. Also 2507 is two units closer to the ocean. 2305 was not a good ocean view. When we moved to 2605 for the last two nights, it was a big improvement.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I don't believe this is true.  I believe this has always been a designated view/public access/water run-off green belt owned by the County of Maui.
> 
> As far as your location, it is unfortunate that you were unhappy with the view, but I think you may have had unrealistic expectations with an *exchange*.  Owners at the resort, Vistana Owners, and guests who rent directly from Vistana have higher priority than exchangers.  As an exchanger, you just can't expect to have high priority.  This is the standard in the industry - no matter where you stay.
> 
> ...


Fortunately there is a simple solution for us that will entail a beautiful ocena view. We picked Nanea thinking it is new and pretty but always stay at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club (we are Marriott and Hyatt owners, but not Vistana). With II exchanges, the MOC room assignment is very simple. You are guaranteed the view category that the owner deposited (unlike Nanea). With II's 24 hour cancellation policy, I just call MOC give them the confirmation number and find out what exactly the view category is and then cancel if I don't like it. Works like magic and has given us ocean front units. Also the smell of sewage was not my thing and the beach path is not well lit or as walkable as the one by MOC. The beach is also nicer there. We tried Nanea out but won't stay there again.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2017)

As a Marriott owner, that is a much better plan.  However, I do not believe that there is any "guarantee" with a Marriott exchange.  You are likely to be assigned to the unit on your confirmtion, but the resort reserves the right to assign you to any available unit.


----------



## lorenmd (Dec 20, 2017)

i give a thumbs down to Nanea too after 2 weeks here.  way way too many small children and only one pool.  great if you have young kids. i think all the other kids from KORV are coming over here too.  the beach is washed out, and they don't rent chairs on this beach. the smell of sewage is real and daily. we have been going over to KOR and KORN and enjoy it so much more. the whole vibe of this place isn't as fun.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2017)

Is it crowded by the plunge pools too?  That seems like an area that is designed for adults.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 20, 2017)

tegs_1980 said:


> Unfortunately there is a biflg difference between 3rd and 5th floor. Also 2507 is two units closer to the ocean. 2305 was not a good ocean view. When we moved to 2605 for the last two nights, it was a big improvement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Must admit that my memory isn't what it used to be but I thought the units on the S side of bldg 2 were numbered 03, 05, 07, 09, 11 from front to back but obviously with 07 being in the middle I could have got that the wrong way around. To me, more of a concern than the view or the occasional sewage whiff (I know this varies dependent upon atmospheric conditions/winds etc.) was the fact that they were using the end of bldg 2 as the turnaround point for the shuttles and delivery trucks so throughout the day you had the constant beeping of the reversing alarms.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Is it crowded by the plunge pools too?  That seems like an area that is designed for adults.


I did not find any plunge pools and only found one pool and some decorative ponds. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I don't believe this is true.  I believe this has always been a designated view/public access/water run-off green belt owned by the County of Maui.
> 
> As far as your location, it is unfortunate that you were unhappy with the view, but I think you may have had unrealistic expectations with an *exchange*.  Owners at the resort, Vistana Owners, and guests who rent directly from Vistana have higher priority than exchangers.  As an exchanger, you just can't expect to have high priority.  This is the standard in the industry - no matter where you stay.
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.



I agree with Denise.  I am 3* but I exchanged in, so did not have any expectations for view, fully expecting a 'garden' view at best.
I requested a unit above the ground floor, and was assigned 2206, sure 2nd floor only and it looked out into the courtyard.  But it wasn't a parking lot view, or in the buildings on the other side by the plunge pools.  I was happy to get a unit for a little more than half of what it could cost me to reserve with star options.  To each their own, but it is simply not worth it to us timewise to move all our stuff over to another unit after the first day.  Once we get ensconced and set-up, we're done with packing until we have to leave; vacation time is too precious to waste...

Actually my best unit assignments at other Vistana resorts were when I did not make any special building requests and booked for a block 7 days.
I got a fabulous view at Lagunamar at the end of March, building 14, top floor.  It was a bit 'wasted' on us LOL because we were out and about most of the time.



DeniseM said:


> Is it crowded by the plunge pools too?  That seems like an area that is designed for adults.



It was not crowded on the plunge pool side when we were there a few weeks ago.



EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Must admit that my memory isn't what it used to be but I thought the units on the S side of bldg 2 were numbered 03, 05, 07, 09, 11 from front to back but obviously with 07 being in the middle I could have got that the wrong way around. To me, more of a concern than the view or the occasional sewage whiff (I know this varies dependent upon atmospheric conditions/winds etc.) was the fact that they were using the end of bldg 2 as the turnaround point for the shuttles and delivery trucks so throughout the day you had the constant beeping of the reversing alarms.



Yes the south side (towards Lahaina) units are odd numbered, and the north side (towards Kapalua) units were even numbered.  We were in 06, and it was
about mid-way down the hallway.  Actually I think the south facing units are better in the winter because they get the morning sun.  Sun was in rather short supply when we were there :-(


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 20, 2017)

lorenmd said:


> i give a thumbs down to Nanea too after 2 weeks here.  way way too many small children and only one pool.  great if you have young kids. i think all the other kids from KORV are coming over here too.  the beach is washed out, and they don't rent chairs on this beach. the smell of sewage is real and daily. we have been going over to KOR and KORN and enjoy it so much more. the whole vibe of this place isn't as fun.


I did not feel that the spirit of Aloha was alive at this resort. Their marketing shtick is that facets of Hawaiian culture are incorporated throughout and there's a special cultural room but it's so poorly integrated into the guest experience. Case in point, when we checked in we were not even given any information regarding resort's activities and had to later get them from the concierge. I also did not see anybody attending any of the resort activities while we were there. We also were not handed towel cards when we checked in. Finally, and I might just be spoiled by staying on the other side of Kaanapali Beach at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club, but for example to walk on the beach path from Nanea to Whalers Village, you have to pass through a bunch of other small resorts that are more inland, so the views of the ocean are far less interesting. I used to really enjoy walking on the beach path from Hyatt Regency and ultimately all the way to Sheraton Black Rock. A much more interesting walk that one can do super early or late since the path is lit. I was not able to walk early in the mornings or late at night at Nanea because it was pitch dark and path was not lit.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 20, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> I agree with Denise.  I am 3* but I exchanged in, so did not have any expectations for view, fully expecting a 'garden' view at best.
> I requested a unit above the ground floor, and was assigned 2206, sure 2nd floor only and it looked out into the courtyard.  But it wasn't a parking lot view, or in the buildings on the other side by the plunge pools.  I was happy to get a unit for a little more than half of what it could cost me to reserve with star options.  To each their own, but it is simply not worth it to us timewise to move all our stuff over to another unit after the first day.  Once we get ensconced and set-up, we're done with packing until we have to leave; vacation time is too precious to waste...
> 
> Actually my best unit assignments at other Vistana resorts were when I did not make any special building requests and booked for a block 7 days.
> ...


It sounds like you have a fantastic attitude regarding views that enabled you to feel great about the entire Nanea stay, which is awesome. For me personally, in Hawaii, the view is very important. We had some amazing views in the Lahaina tower of Marriott Maui Ocean Club so that has certainly been my implicit benchmark for subsequent Maui views. We chose Nanea over MOC because we thought it was new and should be better, but I really missed my MOC throughout our stay. It is truly special and has a special spirit of aloha to it. Also I forgot to mention, but the food at Nanea was really bad. Granted, MOC's restaurant might not be exactly Monkeypod but the Nanea pool bar literally served our kids "turkey" slides with meat made out of what looked like barely cooked breakfast sausage patty. The pizza they served was on paper thin dough that looked like something from a frozen dinner container.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 21, 2017)

We walked around Nanea last week. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the lower floors facing the back don't even have a "parking lot" view. They are looking at a parking garage.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 21, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> We walked around Nanea last week. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the lower floors facing the back don't even have a "parking lot" view. They are looking at a parking garage.



You are correct.  The middle floors also face the parking garage.  The top floors, however, do look out over a parking lot -- the top floor of the parking garage.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 21, 2017)

vacationtime1 said:


> You are correct.  The middle floors also face the parking garage.  The top floors, however, do look out over a parking lot -- the top floor of the parking garage.


We did a sales presentation at Nanea (it was raining and we simply wanted to knock off $100 our bill) and the sales agent made a comment that they put "package" people in those units facing the garage or in general in those back buildings. That made me sad for those individuals because some of them paid a pretty penny for those explorer packages (once who bought them after a sales presentation vs. say through an attractive mail offer). A resort that takes pride in treating people differently is never a good thing. Sure, treat your owners better but please dont tell your non-owners about it. They simply will not return back if they can get into MOC or Hyatt Kanaapali Residence Club.   

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, and no - The sales staff is completely independent from the management company, and I would take anything they say with a big grain of salt.  Their sole motivation is making the sale, so that was simply a talking point:  *If you buy, you will get a better view*, and for the most part, that is accurate.  I have heard some form of this statement at every presentation that I've been to. 

Remember - _Sales doesn't care if you come back as a renter or an exchanger_ - they want you to BUY!


----------



## tegs_1980 (Dec 21, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, and no - The sales staff is completely independent from the management company, and I would take anything they say with a big grain of salt.  Their sole motivation is making the sale, so that was simply a talking point:  *If you buy, you will get a better view*, and for the most part, that is accurate.  I have heard some form of this statement at every presentation that I've been to.
> 
> Remember - _Sales doesn't care if you come back as a renter or an exchanger_ - they want you to BUY!


They are bad at their job then. Being a hyatt and Marriott owner already, the nanea sales pitch only convinced me not to buy (like I said we did it to easily knock off $100). 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2017)

Sales people are an unsavory lot, but I'm kind of surprised to hear that you were considering buying from the developer!  Glad you didn't!


----------

